# Smallest pleco



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

What are the names of the smaller plecos, and there sizes ....Thanks..


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

I had a regular pleco... grew waaaay too big, I now have a clown pleco.. I think that is what it is called. Apparently it doesnt grow large (compared to the regular)...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Could this be it?









http://www.jjphoto.dk/fish_archive/aquarium/nannoptopoma_species_peru.htm

_Loricarii__dae __Siluriformes _Soooo cute!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Clown pleco
Zebra pleco
Tiger pleco
Queen arabesque pleco
Tapajos Zebra Pleco
Tiger ''Peckoltia'' or Tiger pleco
Chocolate Zebra Pleco
Angelicus Pleco

is that enough to choose from?
These should be under 5" in size.

There is a whole long list of pleco that goes around 5 - 7".

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.planetcatfish.com/images/full/loricariidae/panaque/maccus/1.jpg

Panaque maccus is the smallest _commonly available_ pleco

Also small and common are the bushynose

http://www.africancichlids.net/articles/ancistrus_temminckii/A_temminckii2.jpg
http://www.petfish.net/articles/pix/arts2/male_bristlenose.jpg


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the names of the smaller plecos, I was asking because I think plecos are cute, and was hoping some might fit into the 29 gallon tanks.....What do you think....

Tank # 1...29 gallon

5 similis cories
6 black rasboras
3 otos
8 cardinal tetras
5 cherry barbs
1 platy
1 honey gourmie

Tank #2...29 gallon

2 guppies
2 platies
1 honey gourmie
8 gold rasboras
6 peppered cories
6 otos

So what do you think is there room for any small plecos? or are both tanks fully stocked.. 
My feeling is it is pretty stocked...


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

Does anybody know?


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

IMHO, those tanks seem to be very well stocked.


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

That is what I was thinking, thanks for the response  
There is always some hope though...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I agreed, I think it's pretty stock.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

IMO you can put a clown pleco in either of those tanks- but i dont recommend it as theyre rather full. make sure to provide wood.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Yeah your stocking level it up there. If you want to get into plecos I would suggest a 3rd tank and go from there.


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

No more tanks at the moment we have 4....   I think we will just stick with otos.....and aim for a pleco in the 55 gallon tank..


----------

